# US announces pilot to streamline certain worker visas schemes and cut costs



## allygator

These work visas are nothing but a scam on American citizens.

There are over 330 million legal citizens in the USA…BUT, 94 million Americans, eligible to work, are NOT working.

• Most cannot get a job and have run out of benefits…so they are not counted in the government's convoluted accounting system that grossly underestimates the true unemployment rate.
• Even so, the “Establishments’ of both the Democratic and Republican parties are behind these visas in support of the corporatist class. The corporatists and big money, in turn, donate BIG for these congress peep’s re-elections.
• Obama likes this for other, more sinister, reasons.
• These visas are nothing but ways to put Americans out of work and replace them with lower paid workers.
• You cannot tell me that there are not enough American skilled workers.
• Just look at Disney and USAA as examples. These companies have betrayed America.

THAT WALL’S GOIN’ TA BE HUUUGE!!!


----------

